# 1st event at the Jim Beam Classic



## workoutchamp (Oct 9, 2009)

DUPLICATE - SORRY.  I ADDED A BETTER TITLE.

we had a blast (2 days of cooking kicked my azz) and we took:

8th in ribs (not enough rub)
7th in Pulled Pork
5th in Brisket, $100 and a certificate - cool. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






8th overall out of 25 teams - 9 grand champions.  We were VERY pleased.  Couldn't have done it without our neighbors - John and Merrill from Pig Pak.

111 images - and a video.  http://bbqlexington.com/


----------

